# Well, it's not woodworking....



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

....but I'm trying to think of a couple ways some turnings could be incorporated 

This is my latest attempt at a hobby, if I know me like I think I know me this phase won't last very long either.

I set all of this up in my newly air conditioned "well house", it's small but more than big enough for this activity, as amatter of fact there were five of us in there yesterday plus my old dog so I guess it's not too small 




























The little building next to the house is the "well house"


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Nice! Building a surf rod there?


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Surf Hunter said:


> Nice! Building a surf rod there?


LOL....it will probably turn into a walking stick  I am going to attempt to make a gaff.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

:rotfl: :rotfl: OMG, Trod..Ya never cease to amaze me.. Very cool looking setup.. Did ya forget to buy ANYTHING ?????:spineyes: I'd be willing to bet Laguna ain't got that much stuff....


Gotta admit it looks like your 'first' is turning out REAL nice.. I got dibs on all that stuff next month when you change directions AGAIN....:rotfl:



also..I just GOTTA ask...where in the hell were you when you took that overhead shot of your 'estate'?...LOL


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Heck, I didn't hardly buy anything much, probably the cheapest thing I have ever got into.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Dangnabit, you beat me to it Jim. I NEED all that stuff.........lol

And that ain't no 'little' well house either but it shines just like the garage and workshop. 

Like everything else you get into Trod, you do it right and do it good. Nice lookin' wrap. 
.
.
.
.
.
.
(pssst, let me know when you're ready to sell  )


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Hooked said:


> Dangnabit, you beat me to it Jim. I NEED all that stuff.........lol
> 
> And that ain't no 'little' well house either but it shines just like the garage and workshop.
> 
> ...


LOL....dang bunch o' vultures


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

trodery said:


> LOL....dang bunch o' vultures


lol
You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to trodery again.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

This is a very good book, It helped me tremendously. I gave it away to some guy in the rodbuilding forum or I would have given it to you.

http://www.mudhole.com/Shop-Our-Catalog/Rod-Building-Books/Rod-Building-Guide-Fly-Cast-Spin


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

Got any question shoot me a pm. Been doing that for quite a while. Run a scrap piece of thread w/ a mark at the circumference and half the circumference of the blank at the top and bottom of where your cross wrap is going to be. Then cross your thread at those marks and everything will be even and straight. Did that make any sense at all? It's cristal clear in my head, at least as clear as anything gets in my head. 
You can make a hardwood butt cap or caps to the foam/cork, turn finger grips in the foam, make all sorts of different shapes. Large cork rings are good too.
later, biggreen


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks for the words of advice guys!


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Gaff, that makes sence, I was looking at the handle with the double grips and it looked kind of like a surf rod. Cool!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I see at least one wood turning on the shop wall! What happened, you wake up Moma one time too many with it and get it banned from the house ?









One place you might be able to incoporate some wood is in the handles. I know the guys making high end flyrods use a lot of the same stabilized woods pen turners and call makers use.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

I noticed that as well ET. Speaking of that quacker, did anyone else notice in the pictures from the Saturday 'gathering' that every shot of Marilyn you saw her smiling EXCEPT the one ole Trod was showing off the quacker? The look on her face was priceless and probably explains why we see it this picture..............


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

EndTuition said:


> I see at least one wood turning on the shop wall! What happened, you wake up Moma one time too many with it and get it banned from the house ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL...you see that huh? I like to stand outside the door and call up the neighbors with that 

After I practice a bit more I may have to get one of you "turners" to turn something for me :slimer:


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Hooked said:


> I noticed that as well ET. Speaking of that quacker, did anyone else notice in the pictures from the Saturday 'gathering' that every shot of Marilyn you saw her smiling EXCEPT the one ole Trod was showing off the quacker? The look on her face was priceless and probably explains why we see it this picture..............


I wasn't going to say anything at the time, but she sure did have that "This is NOT going in the house!" look on her face didn't she.

That's all right Trod, you're still capitan of the Pro-Team !


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

yup........that's the one..........lol


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

I have 10 bucks that Mr. Trod will be buying another mini lathe BEFORE the end of the year! Good looking hobby there! gb


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

galvbay said:


> I have 10 bucks that Mr. Trod will be buying another mini lathe BEFORE the end of the year! Good looking hobby there! gb


LOL....you are going to loose that money  Dang lathes make to big of a mess...I can't stand it!


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Yeah, we should start a pool on the specific date it happens..........


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

trodery said:


> Dang lathes make to big of a mess...I can't stand it!


not if you spent the money on a quality, properly sized dust collection system :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

There you go Trod. SH is looking out for your health as well as your sanity.........lol
Now, who (besides Jim and me) wants to join the pool?


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Hooked said:


> There you go Trod. SH is looking out for your health as well as your sanity.........lol
> Now, who (besides Jim and me) wants to join the pool?


LOL....NOPE! Not gonna do it....I am on a spending freeze, gotta start stocking up on supplies for the Apocalypse

I'm already broke, had to sell most of the guns to pay for gas now I am mostly armed with a banana, I've also had to withould food from my old dog to help pay for gas....look how skinny she is....


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

OMG! That is great! :rotfl:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Man !!!!!!! Ya broke me up with that 'un....... :rotfl: 



(Photoshop too, huh??? You are a 'jack-of-all-trades'...or a jack of sumthin'..:redface:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> Man !!!!!!! Ya broke me up with that 'un....... :rotfl:
> 
> (Photoshop too, huh??? You are a 'jack-of-all-trades'...or a jack of sumthin'..:redface:


*???????????????????????*


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

ROFLMAO............you just ain't right..........


----------



## Zork (Jan 11, 2006)

Roflmao


----------

